# erreur 41 synchronisation d'horloge



## Koma (7 Septembre 2003)

Bonsoir
J'ai un gros gros problème sur mon G4 (Mac OS 9.O4 ou .1 je ne suis plus sûr):
j'obtiens le message suivant :
Désolé une erreur système est survenue "synchronisation d'horloge" erreur de type 41 avec un bouton redémarrer qui, lorsque je clique dessus change le message :
erreur bus.
J'ai essayé de redémarrer en désactivant les extensions, j'ai essayé de démarrer sur un cd, j'ai essayé de zapper la PRAM, rien n'y fait il est planté à fond. Je suis obligé de me servir d'une autre machine pour envoyer ce mail. Ca tombe super mal...j'ai un boulot dingue à faire pour le weekend. Quelqu'un peut-il me sortir de ce très mauvais pas?


----------



## Télémac (7 Septembre 2003)

la date de fichier lorsque tu sauvegardes et à quelle époque,? si ce n'est celle du jour il faudrait changer la pile interne du mac

as-tu ton mac sur une multi prises avec un bouton marche arrêt que tu coupes chaque soir? dans ce cas ta pile interne ne peut se recharger la nuit car il faut laisser le mac sur une prise 220 v sans interrupteur


----------



## Olive94 (7 Septembre 2003)

En parlant de pile, combien de temps surent ces petites bestioles ?


----------



## Télémac (7 Septembre 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de pile, combien de temps surent ces petites bestioles ?



c'est selon la vie de la pile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





il y en a qui tiennent la vie du mac

il y en a qui lachent dans les 8 jours


----------



## Koma (8 Septembre 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> la date de fichier lorsque tu sauvegardes et à quelle époque,? si ce n'est celle du jour il faudrait changer la pile interne du mac


A vrai dire aucune chance de le savoir le message que j'indique plus haut apparait juste avant que le bureau ne s'affiche et bloque tout.
...c'est cher une pile interne?



			
				Télémac a dit:
			
		

> as-tu ton mac sur une multi prises avec un bouton marche arrêt que tu coupes chaque soir? dans ce cas ta pile interne ne peut se recharger la nuit car il faut laisser le mac sur une prise 220 v sans interrupteur


Et avec ça y a-t-il une chance pour qu'elle se recharge sans que j'aie à la changer?
Dans tous les cas, merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Télémac (8 Septembre 2003)

la piste que je t'ai donné est une piste de probalité mais le pblm peut aussi venir d'autre chose

insère ton cd d'installation système (pas le cd restauration logiciels) et démarre en maintenant la touche C enfoncée pendant led émarrage et dis nous si tu as encore ce message d'erreur

ensuite laisse le modem de brancher et la conncexion internet d'ouverte.

peut être qu'au démarrage il veut se connecter sur un serveur pour la synchronisation des horloges. dans ce cas désactive dans les préférences dates et heure l'option de mise à jour et de synchronistaion de l'heure.


----------



## azerty (8 Septembre 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> as-tu ton mac sur une multi prises avec un bouton marche arrêt que tu coupes chaque soir? dans ce cas ta pile interne ne peut se recharger la nuit car il faut laisser le mac sur une prise 220 v sans interrupteur



          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    curieux, ça, il s'agit d'une simple pile, pas d'une batterie rechargeable, pourtant,  non ?


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> curieux, ça, il s'agit d'une simple pile, pas d'une batterie rechargeable, pourtant,  non ?



Oui mais elle se vide lorsque le Mac est débranché.
Mon Performa 5200 qui a 7 ans est branché presque en permanence et je n'ai jamais changé la pile.


----------



## azerty (8 Septembre 2003)

comme ça , d'accord


----------



## Télémac (9 Septembre 2003)

en interne c'est un accus rechargeable
(à moins que dans les nouveau modèles ce sont des piles)


----------



## Koma (9 Septembre 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> insère ton cd d'installation système (pas le cd restauration logiciels) et démarre en maintenant la touche C enfoncée pendant led émarrage et dis nous si tu as encore ce message d'erreur


Déjà fait, en fait il semble ne pas vouloir booter sur le CD.



			
				Télémac a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas désactive dans les préférences dates et heure l'option de mise à jour et de synchronistaion de l'heure.


Impossible, le message d'erreur apparait juste avant que le bureau s'affiche, je n'ai strictement accès à rien. Je suis obligé de débrancher la bête pour l'éteindre...ça il me l'avait jamais faite celle-là!
J'ai essayé une pile d'un copain cet aprem, mais il avait des doutes sur celle-ci. Donc malheureusement je n'en sais pas +, soit c'est sa pile qui était naze, soit ça vient d'autre part


----------

